# Rusty Cooley's Conklin 9 string on ebay!!!



## dpm (Apr 29, 2005)

I suppose this is the forum for it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2384&item=7318856782&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 29, 2005)

just a lil too expensive for me I couldnt really justify spending that much on a guitar...  Bucketbot will prolly buy it (Mumbles jealously....)


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

Dude. 

I want that. 

I can't veiw Ebay from work, so what's it at?


----------



## Matt (Apr 29, 2005)

Why the hell would he be selling it. That is my dream guitar. I wish i had that kind of money. I was actually thinking to get one made to those exact specs one day.
I'd never put it down


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 29, 2005)

basically rusty got his 8 and thought he was the bomb
then he got his 9 and it busted his balls

BO


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

Drew said:


> Dude.
> 
> I want that.
> 
> I can't veiw Ebay from work, so what's it at?



Starting at 5k, BIN of 8k.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> Starting at 5k, BIN of 8k.


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

Yikes. 

Um, think I'll pass.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

Pussy. Slap that fucker on the ol' Visa.


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

Sure thing. Can I borrow yours?


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

Drew said:


> Sure thing. Can I borrow yours?




Sure thing. Use my Alias though, Andrew Cardholder.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> Sure thing. Use my Alias though, Andrew Cardholder.


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

I WANT that card.  

Sadly, $8k is a little outside of my current credit limit... I should talk to AmEx about that, lol. 

-D


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 29, 2005)

D4M1T When are they gonna legalize the selling of kidneys!! Guess I'm gonna have to go the the black market with my arse....then maybe I'll have that kinda dough!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 29, 2005)

Wonder what the story is? He is shown boasting a new Ibanez 7 on his website. I wonder if he struck some sort of deal which required to rid himself of other specialty items? Or like Papa shank stated " it kicked his nuts". I find that hard to believe though,,but I guess it could happen.

I'm a little confused how Conklin comes up with the 15,000 dollar collector value though?

~A


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2005)

I doubt he's selling it because he can't play it.


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

My guess would be to finance the new Outworld album...?


----------



## Jerich (Apr 29, 2005)

for a bolt on ekkk!!!!


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

"for a bolt-on?" I've never understood the argument that bolt ons are somehow "inferior" to set necks - I mean, sure it's probably easier to make a cheap bolt on than a cheap set neck, but once you get beyond a certain level of craftsmanship, Id actually imagine a good bolt-on is harder to execute than a set neck, in that your routing and shaping has to be 110% spot on, or it'll really show.


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (Apr 29, 2005)

Conklins are super bad ass, I'd reccomend that anyone and everyone go to the website and get the booklet thing sent to you. It has a lot about how they make them in there. It seems like Rusty just got that nine string not too long ago (I've been "following" him for a while now.) A little off topic, but I asked Rusty a while back if he knew any guitar instructors in my area and he pointed me in the way of Tony Smotherman. I don't think that he plays a 7, but if you havent heard him check him out, he's pretty damn good. I start lessons with him on May 2nd. He's good enough for me to drive about 2 hours for lessons.


----------



## dpm (Apr 29, 2005)

Drew said:


> "for a bolt-on?" I've never understood the argument that bolt ons are somehow "inferior" to set necks - I mean, sure it's probably easier to make a cheap bolt on than a cheap set neck, but once you get beyond a certain level of craftsmanship, Id actually imagine a good bolt-on is harder to execute than a set neck, in that your routing and shaping has to be 110% spot on, or it'll really show.



Exactly. Depending on exactly how you execute the set neck a really accurate bolt on can be trickier.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 29, 2005)

Vegetta said:


> Bucketbot will prolly buy it (Mumbles jealously....)



Time to whore out the girlfriend I guess.
Anybody want a piece? She's hot.


----------



## Drew (Apr 29, 2005)

Got pics? 

A girl who'll whore herself out to support your guitar habit? Not bad...  I girl I was kinda dating/screwing around with one for a while who once offered to deal crack to buy me more gutiars, but I think she may have been kidding. 

-D


----------



## Donnie (Apr 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> Got pics?



Yeah, but she'd kill me if showed you.  (no, not *those* kind of pics  Those are on my computer which is not an internet computer)  

Yeah, it's cool when chicks understand the gear addiction. 
For example, I was a little nervous to tell my girlfriend about when I ordered the 2nd JP7. She just told me, "Well, you got to have a back up one, right?" And she firmly believes in buying the best, quality, tools of the trade.


----------



## XEN (May 3, 2005)

Hey Drew!
This is weird... I had asked Rusty About that guitar just a short while back. I asked him how much he paid for it and at the time he told me "artist prices". A brand new 9 string from Conklin is like Right around $5000 for a guitar just like that one, and that's the price us "non-artists" pay. If Rusty sells this for $8000, and I don't doubt that he will, he'll be profiting by about $4000-$5000 on it! Enough to buy another one just like it and get his money back!

Nice guitar, but $8000 for something he just bought?? Nah. I'd rather pay 1/4 of that to Michael Dolan and get as good an instrument without any "artist" fingerprints all over it!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 3, 2005)

My girl would buy me a car if I quit the guitar...that's love for you...women, all they are good for is cleaning, cookin' and sex lol


----------



## Drew (May 3, 2005)

You forgot "a reason to drink"  

My roommate's been a f'in GODSEND but she thinks more like a guy than I do, so she actually makes sense to me. Besides, I love to cook and she raves about whatever I cook her and then does the cleaning - it's a good relationship. The rest of 'em, however, have me absolutely lost. 

-D


----------



## Matt (May 10, 2005)

Back to the guitar, it looks like no-one could afford it. Poor Rusty is stuck with it.


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 10, 2005)

Not to ask the obvious,,,but.... has anyone asked Rusty why he's selling it? I've thought about but figured he has probably been asked at least a hundred times. I'm not on a name to name with him,,,but everytime I've ever emailed him with questions he's always replied within 24 hours or so. He seems pretty open and obtainable. 
Just a thought....

~A


----------



## Matt (May 11, 2005)

I was wondering that myself. It seems strange that he didn't say why on his website, just said that it was for sale.


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (May 11, 2005)

I have sent the email asking why, and as soon as he responds I'll let all you guys know what he says.


----------



## Kevan (May 11, 2005)

RG7420EMG said:


> A little off topic, but I asked Rusty a while back if he knew any guitar instructors in my area and he pointed me in the way of Tony Smotherman. I don't think that he plays a 7, but if you havent heard him check him out, he's pretty damn good. I start lessons with him on May 2nd. He's good enough for me to drive about 2 hours for lessons.


Incredible player, and yes- he does some 7-string stuff.

I first met Tony at Jemfest 2002. He came down and hung out with us, salivating while waiting for the Jemfest Jam, where folks can hop up on stage with the artists and crank out a tune or two. Tony decided he wanted to take on Rusty.
*beep*beep*beep*beep* Hear that? It's the dumptruck backing up to the venue with Tony's balls in it.
He hopped up there, dropped some stuff that had Rusty doing "The Spock eyebrow". They did some fun little headcutting- back and forth for about 5 minutes- while the rest of us watched in shock. Rusty let him hang for a while, then dropped the hammer. I've never seen/heard anything like it. Imagine a Cacophony album at 78rpm.  After that torrent of notes from Rusty, Tony volume'd down and handed the guitar off to the next victim.
We were so impressed, we invited him to play the following year. He's been back a few times since, and will be playing in 2005 as well.

As far as the 9-string goes: I haven't spoken with Rusty in a while, but if he's selling it, I'm sure there's a good reason. Unlike *some* artists, Rusty's not out to rape his fans wallets. Next time I speak with him, I'll see if I can get the details.

Oh- and the bolt-on thing: Compare the craftsmanship of a Conklin to your average $500 bolt-on guitar. You'll see why Drew says it's a non-issue.
P.S.- Clapton's "Blackie" (sold for almost $1,000,000) is a bolt-on.


----------



## Donnie (May 12, 2005)

Looks like he relisted it, and a little cheaper too.
I'm low on funds for the moment but damn, I'm half tempted to go get a small loan.


----------



## Matt (May 12, 2005)

RG7420EMG said:


> I have sent the email asking why, and as soon as he responds I'll let all you guys know what he says.



Can you also ask him to put up a video of him shredding on the 9 before he sells it?  
I was waiting for a video ever since he got it.


----------



## Drew (May 12, 2005)

Kevan said:


> After that torrent of notes from Rusty, Tony volume'd down and handed the guitar off to the next victim.
> We were so impressed, we invited him to play the following year. He's been back a few times since, and will be playing in 2005 as well.



That's about the only time you can have your ass handed to you in a head-cutting contest, and still not look like an idiot. 

-D


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (May 12, 2005)

He responded saying "It's non music related." I'm thinking it has something to do with the whole Ibanez thing, but I could be completely wrong. I'll email him now and tell him that we want to see him shred it up before he sells it.


----------



## jim777 (May 12, 2005)

The Ibanez thing is possible. When he first posted on Jemsite that he got the Ibanez deal, he also said they wouldn't make him an 8, as they didn't do 8's. And then (as my daughter Aoife loves to say) 'lo and behold', Mesh has Ibanez 8's. Maybe Ibanez is doing right by Rusty and making something comparable for him. I'm only thinking out loud, though.

jim


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (May 12, 2005)

I just got a response from Rusty, and he said this...
"I just sold it. But I probably won't ship it until Monday or Tuesday so 
there is a possibility of me making a video over the weekend." Hell yeah.


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (May 12, 2005)

I saw something about ss.org hosting a video?? If Rusty does one with the nine and doesnt put it up on his site, I told him he can just send it to me. Can you guys host something like that here? Of course I'm running that by Rusty first.*ahem*...Chris...*ahem*


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 13, 2005)

Any reason to why he is getting rid of it though?

~A


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (May 13, 2005)

No, "Its non music related. -Rusty" was the entire email...


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2005)

Allen Garrow said:


> Any reason to why he is getting rid of it though?
> 
> ~A



Same reason those Nu Metal losers that switched back to 6 tell us seven stringers:

"You can easily accomplish everything on a 6 that you can play on a 7"

Only with Rusty, it's

"You can easily accomplish on 8 what you can on a 9"


----------

